# CTTC Inland Empire featuring our very own Tom - Feb 6 in Redlands!



## Josh (Feb 2, 2015)

> Next Friday, February 6, our speaker will be @Tom, an animal trainer who will speak on raising healthy and smooth sulcata and leopard tortoises. Join us at the Church of the Nazarene in Redlands at 7:30 P.M. for what promises to be illuminating presentation.



http://www.tortoise.org/inlandempire/

I'll be at this meeting and I would love to meet any of you who would also like to attend!


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow, if I lived anywhere close, I would be there. That's one meeting a whole lot of people that aren't members of this forum need to go listen too. Spread the word, get people that don't already know the hot and humid way to go listen to Tom.
As for members, if you can get there go. Meet Josh and Tom and hopefully a bunch of other members. Lucky CA members
Good luck Tom, I know you will do a great job. I could have listened to you for hours.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 2, 2015)

If I was still in SoCal, I'd be there  

Josh, you never came to any of my meetings 

Tom, I'm glad to see the other chapters are having you out!


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Josh, you never came to any of my meetings



I don't recall getting any invites! 
I'm actually not even as active as I should be in my local chapter. I go to their show once a year and that's about it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 2, 2015)

Josh said:


> I don't recall getting any invites!
> I'm actually not even as active as I should be in my local chapter. I go to their show once a year and that's about it.


I totally invited you! And I think we were supposed to hang at the 50th anniversary....but a little move to Oregon stopped that LOL


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 2, 2015)

Can someone video the speakers and post the video? Please! Haha


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

@Tom : Pictures are worth thousands of words. If you have pictures of your smooth tortoises, closed chambers, etc. that would be great for show and tell. Or even bring some smooth tortoises to the presentation.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom : Pictures are worth thousands of words. If you have pictures of your smooth tortoises, closed chambers, etc. that would be great for show and tell. Or even bring some smooth tortoises to the presentation.



Are you kidding? I have a whole powerpoint presentation!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Dang! I wish I could come.


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2015)

I will try to remember to take a GoPro and, with the proper approvals, record and post the video.


----------



## G-stars (Feb 2, 2015)

Post the PowerPoint after your presentation. I'm sure that can reach thousands of people. 

Man wish I could go but I work. I'll see if I can somehow get it off.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Post the PowerPoint after your presentation. I'm sure that can reach thousands of people.
> 
> Man wish I could go but I work. I'll see if I can somehow get it off.



Its not until 7:30 at night.


----------



## G-stars (Feb 2, 2015)

Tom said:


> Its not until 7:30 at night.



I work night shift unfortunately.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I work night shift unfortunately.



Bummer.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Feb 2, 2015)

Do we have to be members of a local tort chapter to attend?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 2, 2015)

Yelloweyed said:


> Do we have to be members of a local tort chapter to attend?


Nope. Anyone and everyone is welcome. Bring friends  and maybe a few bucks to participate in the raffle of tortoise related items!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 2, 2015)

Maaaaaan....I wish I could go!!!  I'd LOVE to see the PowerPoint, learn, & meet some of you guys!! Unfortunately I'm way too far. I'm hoping someone will post pictures!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 2, 2015)

everything is so far away!!!


----------



## DeanS (Feb 3, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> everything is so far away!!!


Nope! Not everything! Just you!


----------



## Josh (Feb 3, 2015)

Paging all our Southern California members! This will be fun!


----------



## DeanS (Feb 3, 2015)

The last time I attended a CTTC event was in Ojai...looking forward to this one!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 3, 2015)

Dean, you'll be there, too? Aww man, I moved away too soon! Lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 3, 2015)

DeanS said:


> The last time I attended a CTTC event was in Ojai...looking forward to this one!


who one the 100000 post thing?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2015)

I second the video request, all in favor?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 3, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I second the video request, all in favor?


yea! i want to see what you people actually look like!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tom said:


> Are you kidding? I have a whole powerpoint presentation!


And how can us out of state folks see it?


----------



## G-stars (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking forward to tomorrow night. I'll be there.


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2015)

I will be there with my Tortoise Forum t-shirt on. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 5, 2015)

Josh said:


> I will be there with my Tortoise Forum t-shirt on. Looking forward to it!


I'm jealous....


----------



## DeanS (Feb 6, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I'm jealous....


I was given the most ridiculous long sleeved tee wraparound of a yawning Galap. Since I know I'll NEVER where it again...I thought tonight would be an excellent once and only


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone else attending tonight??


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys have fun. So wish I was closer or richer and could be there. I hope you can post a vid Josh, that would be great. Good luck Tom, I know you will do great and have great attention getter info.


----------



## G-stars (Feb 6, 2015)

That was a great presentation. You all missed out.


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2015)

@G-stars I wish we would've met!
@chelonologist, @Tom, @DeanS, Robyn - good to see you all! You did a fine job, Tom!

Video is on its way for those who are wondering!


----------



## G-stars (Feb 6, 2015)

Wish I would have met you guys. Problem is putting name on faces. I was the only Mexican guy there. 

Obviously I knew who Tom was once he presented but before that it was just all new faces.


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2015)

I was sitting in the front on the left side near the projector. Maybe I'll see you there next month.


----------



## G-stars (Feb 6, 2015)

There's always next time. I'm sure we'll officially meet soon.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone had bette haver made a video of it.
I'm just sayin.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm also looking forward to SOMETHING, ANYTHING


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2015)

Josh: You mentioned "Robyn" in your post up above. Is that Crazy1? How's she doing?


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2015)

G-stars said:


> That was a great presentation. You all missed out.



Awe man.... You should have said Hi and introduced yourself. Were you the guy over to my right, near the back, sitting with the lovely lady?

Sorry I didn't get to meet you. I was looking forward to it. Those were mostly all new faces to me too.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh: You mentioned "Robyn" in your post up above. Is that Crazy1? How's she doing?



Not answering for Josh, but I spoke briefly with her. She says she will be retiring soon and promised to spend more time on the forum with us. She looked happy, healthy and in good spirits despite the awful traffic everyone fought coming in.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 7, 2015)

I started walking there on Wednesday but only got as far as Wyoming by the time the presentation started, so I turned around and came back...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2015)

HLogic said:


> I started walking there on Wednesday but only got as far as Wyoming by the time the presentation started, so I turned around and came back...



You must be a pretty fast walker...either that, or you started last April!!


----------



## G-stars (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> Awe man.... You should have said Hi and introduced yourself. Were you the guy over to my right, near the back, sitting with the lovely lady?
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet you. I was looking forward to it. Those were mostly all new faces to me too.



Yes sir, i was going to introduce myself after your presentation but you seemed to disappear and to be honest we hadn't ate dinner so we were starving.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Yes sir, i was going to introduce myself after your presentation but you seemed to disappear and to be honest we hadn't ate dinner so we were starving.



We had some Eureka Burger before the meeting. Man that was good. It would have been a whole different presentation had I not eaten first.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2015)

My experience with CTTC (quite a few years old, I'll admit) was that they weren't interested in change. Was your talk well-accepted and did you have many good questions at the end?


----------



## G-stars (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> We had some Eureka Burger before the meeting. Man that was good. It would have been a whole different presentation had I not eaten first.



We left with plenty of time, I had assumed. However we got stuck behind 3 accidents on the way there. 

Something about your intestines being empty makes you lot less sociable.


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2015)

G-stars it is really to bad you weren't able to meet them all. At least you live close enough to possibly meet them soon. 
Can't wait to see the vid. I sure hope a lot of the members took in what you were saying and will change things if needed.
Glad it all want good.


----------



## G-stars (Feb 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> G-stars it is really to bad you weren't able to meet them all. At least you live close enough to possibly meet them soon.
> Can't wait to see the vid. I sure hope a lot of the members took in what you were saying and will change things if needed.
> Glad it all want good.



It actually seemed like most people there accepted Toms methods just fine. The Q&A afterwards was well received and from my observations most people didn't disagree with his results.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> We had some Eureka Burger before the meeting. Man that was good. It would have been a whole different presentation had I not eaten first.


Tom's Support Team was none too happy about the prospect of putting off dinner, either! And, @Tom there's an *a la minute* in Orange and Claremont, as well! Josh turned us on to this little gourmet ice cream parlor...and WOW! I'd never seen anything like it!


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> My experience with CTTC (quite a few years old, I'll admit) was that they weren't interested in change. Was your talk well-accepted and did you have many good questions at the end?



It seemed to be well accepted. Lots of good questions at the end. Apparently there was a little grumbling from an old timer or two in the audience, but I never heard it. Everyone was very respectful and most seemed genuinely interested, except the one lady who was nodding off as I droned on and on. Seems like a really nice club. Wide variety of personalities and ages.

It was a great night. I enjoyed myself and the speech was a lot less disjointed the second time around. I've thought of plenty of revisions and updates for the next time.


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's the video and a link for you to share with others!












The End of Tortoise Pyramiding - YouTube



__ Josh
__ Feb 7, 2015
__ 1



TortoiseForum.org's very own Tom explains his experimentation with and potential solutions for...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm proud of you Tom. Well done!

Looks like you have a hair cut! And you aren't in a hat! Haha


----------



## HLogic (Feb 8, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> You must be a pretty fast walker...either that, or you started last April!!



Yeah, I didn't say *which* Wednsday!


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2015)

Great presentation Tom. I also liked that the questions at the end, let you touch on some of the other subjects that are so often argued, like soaking and keeping tortoises in pairs.


----------



## chelonologist (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll be speaking at the Orange County Chapter CTTC meeting in Friday - anyone from TFO going?


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, two members within a week speakng. Good luck. If I wasn't so far away. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2015)

chelonologist said:


> I'll be speaking at the Orange County Chapter CTTC meeting in Friday - anyone from TFO going?



I might be able to make that one. What is the topic?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 10, 2015)

i watched the video i now know what you look like tom!


----------



## chelonologist (Feb 10, 2015)

Tom said:


> I might be able to make that one. What is the topic?



I'll be talking about my dissertation research - evolution of sexual size dimorphism in tortoises. Kind of a heavy topic but I promise to make it fun.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

Guess what the hubby and I did Last night???.....Watched the entirety of @Tom 's talk posted by @Josh . Only a year ago, I would have never guessed that we would be glued to the screen listening to a lecture on humidity and tortoise pyramiding. Thanks to Josh for posting this! Tom, your talk was SO HELPFUL!!! --I've read and read and READ on tortoise (sulcata) care, but it just isn't the same as having someone show you photos, speak about it, and answer questions.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

chelonologist said:


> I'll be speaking at the Orange County Chapter CTTC meeting in Friday - anyone from TFO going?


Please post the video if you film this also!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicely done Tom! I just watched the whole presentation and really enjoyed it!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 25, 2015)

Josh said:


> @G-stars I wish we would've met!
> @chelonologist, @Tom, @DeanS, Robyn - good to see you all! You did a fine job, Tom!
> 
> Video is on its way for those who are wondering!


I want a video also...Please! ! ! ! !

I hope is not too late to request one! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 25, 2015)

Josh said:


> Here's the video and a link for you to share with others!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the video.......I'm watching it now. Thanks again.


----------

